# It's In The Mail



## Silverbear (7/6/14)

Saw this reviewed by Grimm and when my birthday came a couple of months ago, the family asked what do I want, well my answer was immediate.

I want a TouchWood.

Well it's in the Royal Mail.

TouchWood 18650





Grimms Review

??

Over come with excitement for this to arrive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

WOW! that's some awesome looks @Wayne - there is just something special about the feel of wood in one's hand. Looking forward to some photos once it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/14)

Fantastically beautiful. Congrats. Enjoy and tell us about it when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (7/6/14)

It is coming first class and is already with international, so there is a little optimism in me that it arrives before JHB Vape meet on 14th.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

I would love to see and touch it at the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/6/14)

I like your wood! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

johan said:


> I would love to see and touch it at the vape meet


and here we are talking about someone's wood 


....which by the way is awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

i see devdev isn't around or this thread would have derailed much sooner

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (7/6/14)

Where this is going, it is making think twice about showing off my wood, more specifically, letting anyone touchy feely it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (7/6/14)

Wayne said:


> Where this is going, it is making think twice about showing off my wood, more specifically, letting anyone touchy feely it.


Don't worry, it is a very hard wood that, it can take lots of petting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silverbear (7/6/14)

She said so too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/14)

Kiera is getting all excited!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silverbear (7/6/14)

See I told you, it is a wood thing


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and here we are talking about someone's wood
> 
> 
> ....which by the way is awesome



LOL, read 80% of the posts on this forum objectively as in not knowing anything about vaping and you will LYAO


----------



## Alex (7/6/14)

Great looking mod that bro, here's another special "woody" mod for you wood dudes 
[

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

LOL, no ways I'm sucking on a thing like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (7/6/14)

"Stands up to attention" , "Got some good wood on it"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (7/6/14)

"Yet somehow feels very familiar in the hand"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

